# المنتدى منتدى الاقسام الخاصه بالسبورت والمتجر ( 4gsmmaroc Support  and Store ) قسم-متجر-المنتدى-المغربي-للمحمول-STOR-4GSMMAROC-COM  Smart-Clip2 Pack 4 Activation

## store.4gsmmaroc

تم إضافة منتج جديد إلى متجر المنتدى  *اسم المنتج*
Smart-Clip2 Pack 4 Activation *رابط المنتج :* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]          *Pack 4 activation for Smart-Clip2* enables service features for the latest Qualcomm Hexagon smartphones.      *Pack 4 Activation for Smart-Clip2 - Supported Platforms and Features**Qualcomm Hexagon*Direct unlockGet Unlock Codes Motorola smartphones: Read unlock codes, Read SPC codeZTE, Sony smartphones: Get unlock codesRepair IMEIUnlock Motorola bootloader *Supported Phone Models: ***Motorola:*Atrix 3 HD, Atrix HD LTEDROID MINI, DROID RAZR M 4G LTE, DROID ULTRA, DROID ULTRA MAXXMB886Moto
 E, Moto E (2nd Gen), Moto G, Moto G (2nd Gen), Moto G3 XT1542 5.1.1, 
Moto Maxx, Moto Turbo, Moto X, Moto X (2nd Gen), Moto X Play (6.0), Moto
 X Style, Moto X+1Photon Q 4G LTERAZR HD, RAZR M, RAZR MAXX HDSoftbank
 201M, XT1021, XT1022, XT1023, XT1030, XT1032, XT1035, XT1039, XT1040, 
XT1045, XT1052, XT1053, XT1055, XT1056, XT1058, XT1060, XT1063, XT1064, 
XT1068, XT1069, XT1072, XT1080, XT1080M, XT1097 (Kitkat), XT1225, 
XT1524, XT1527, XT1540, XT1541, XT1562, XT1563, XT1572, XT897, XT902, 
XT905, XT907, XT925, XT926 *Sony:*AobaC1904, C1905, C2004, C2005, C2104, C2105, C5302 / C5303 / C5306Hikari / HayabusaHuaShan, HuaShan Chun / HuaShan RexIS12SLT25 / LT25i, LT26 / LT26i, LT26ii / LT26w, LT28 / LT28i, LT28h / LT28at, LT29 / LT29i , LT30a / LT30p / LT30atM35t-CS / M35i, M35t-SG/ M35tsMint / Mint Amy / Mint RitaNicki DS, Nicki SSNozomiS36 / S36hSO-01E, SO-02D / SO-03D, SO-04D / SO-05D, SOI12 / SOL21TaoShanTsubasaXperia
 acro HD, Xperia AX, Xperia GX, Xperia Ion HSPA / Xperia Ion, Xperia L, 
Xperia M, Xperia M Dual, Xperia NX, Xperia S / Xperia acro S, Xperia SL /
 Xperia SX, Xperia SP LTE, Xperia SP TD-LTE, Xperia TL / Xperia T, 
Xperia TX, Xperia VL / Xperia V *Vodafone:*Vodafone Smart Tab II10Lenovo SmartTabII10 *ZTE:*402ZTAvea inTouch 4Beeline Smart2/V811WBlade Apex, Blade Apex 2 (V1.0.0B01), Blade G LTE, BLADE Q+, Blade Vec 4GCompelGrand Era LTE, Grand S Flex, Grand X LTE, Grand X Z933Hop SmartKis 3Megafon 4G TurboMoche Smart A16 (MEO)MustangN9510C, N9511Open C, Open II / Open 2Optus V811Orange Hi 4G (OFR_FR_P892E10V4.4; OSP_ES_P892E10V9.5), Orange Novi, Orange RonoOverture, Overture LTERadiantRapido LTESFR StarXtremSkinny V811Sonata 4GSourceT792, T80, T81, T82, T83Teknosa Preo P1Telstra Dave, Telstra Easy Touch 4G, Telstra Evolution, Telstra Frontier 4G, Telstra RushTMN Smart A60T-Mobile Concord IITurkcell T50U9810Unico LTEV9800Z667
 GoPhone, Z667T - Z667T_BSPTV1.0.0B02 / Z667TV1.0.0B08, Z730, Z740, 
Z740G, Z777, Z830, Z932L, Z970_MetroPCSV1.0.0B05 / 
Z970_MetroPCSV1.0.0B06 / Z970V1.0.0B20, Z995, Z995C, Z998, ZMAX *Micromax:*Micromax Q415 Canvas Pace 4G
Wider list of supported mobile phones can be viewed on the الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ].   *Pack 4 Activation for Smart-Clip2 - Package Content*Pack 4 Activation Code
After successful transaction we will send you the activation code on your email address.   
I've got an activation code. What shall I do next?   
Activation: you can activate pack in Smart-Clip2 Software. For this purpose, please, perform the following steps:   Open "Smart-Clip2" tabType in activation code in "Activation code" windowPress "Activate Pack" button. The Pack will be activated immediately
* Developer provides support only for those phones which are on the 
list of supported. Not all servicing features can be applied to some 
supported models, due to difference of hardware / software versions  *تم نشر المنتج بتاريخ:*
05-05-2019 12:29 AM
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
مع ارقى التحايا من طاقم اسرة  متجرالمنتدى المغربي للمحمول
Store Team

----------

